# Autocad / Pro Engineer



## creal (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo!

Ich muss extrem dringend eine Pro Engineer Zeichnung nach Autocad
konvertieren! Geht das irgendwie??? ProE kann das von selber nicht.

Kennt jemand ein Tool oder so??

Danke!


----------



## FilouX (28. Januar 2002)

Schau mal hier, da findest Du vielleicht was:  click here . Der Datenaustausch funzt ja auf folgenden Ebenen: 

 • STEP-Schnittstelle

 • SLA-Dateien für Stereolithografie

 • CADDS 5

 • CATIA

 • PDGS

 • CADAM

 • ECAD

Habe leider keine Erfahrungen, mit ProEngineer, weils so schweineteuer ist. Habe nur Erfahrungen in ACAD, MTD, MTS und und und. Hast Du vielleicht mal versucht, über ein anderes Programm, das Format zu importieren und dann nach ACAD zu exportieren? Setzt Dich doch mal mit dem Support von Autodesk in Verbindung. Vielleicht kann Dir auch  Origo  helfen, die verkaufen den Schmissel...


----------

